

Spaceglasses: Hacking Reality with Javascript - michaelbuckbee
https://www.spaceglasses.com/js_developer

======
aimhb
I really wish people would stop calling this language JavaScript. It's not.
Its proper name is UnityScript, and it's more like Jscript.NET than anything
else.

~~~
rev087
I usually don't mind that much when the wrong terminology and naming is used,
but this specific case was a disservice for me. I was very confused to see the
syntaxe he used, yet calling it JavaScript; I thought they used a modified JS
syntaxe, possibly pre-compiling it to the C# equivalent.

------
pfraze
Does this headset actually deliver? Anybody here try it?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I submitted it - so I'm biased - but I've actually tried it, it's pretty crazy
how it does the mapping over your body (even things like just tracking your
gestures).

~~~
grannyg00se
Would it work well as a complete desktop monitor replacement? How well does it
render 18pt text from a HD resolution HDMI source?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Not well enough that I'd throw away my monitor, but it's also a gestural
control system, etc. so it' not a perfect comparison.

~~~
grannyg00se
Okay, thanks. I'm really looking to throw away my monitor moreso than all the
AR stuff.

